
The Fall of the Berlin Wall Almost Ended in War - smacktoward
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/germany/2019-11-22/fall-berlin-wall-almost-ended-war
======
cjbenedikt
"Mounting social and political upheaval in East Germany and the resulting
pressure for German reunification..." Initially the "pressure for
reunification" certainly didn't come from the people risking their lives
demonstrating in East Germany. All they wanted was a democratic East Germany.
They didn't ask for reunification. In fact, many still wouldn't today.

